# Looking for 15' Octagonal Gazebo Plans



## Travis (May 16, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can find any? I don't want a basic gazebo, and I don't want a gazebo that is to fancy. I am also not wanting to spend too much money on plans. I'd appreciate any help.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I looked up a bunch of plans in 1999 for a job I was doing for a couple on the lake. I found tons of plans online. Just google around there is no shortage of plans available.


----------



## Travis (May 16, 2007)

TexasTimbers said:


> I looked up a bunch of plans in 1999 for a job I was doing for a couple on the lake. I found tons of plans online. Just google around there is no shortage of plans available.


Trust me, I've done so. Many are far to plain, or far to decorative. A lot are far too expensive. I just can't find the right one. I'm hoping to have this gazebo done by the summer. It should be a fun project.


----------



## solidwoods (Apr 26, 2007)

Travis.
If you can perform the basic construction techniques that are required to build a gazebo, then you don't need a pre-made plan.
If you can draw it, you can build it.
Start with a floor plan, plan the foundation, then draw the plan for the deck, then uprights or posts, then the trusses or rafters.
I don't know if you want a round or an oval, but an oval is just a center stretched oval..
feel free to call me for questions or to sharp shoot your basic plan.
Wood shingles look nice:smile: 
jim
931.8798.6490


----------



## Travis (May 16, 2007)

solidwoods said:


> Travis.
> If you can perform the basic construction techniques that are required to build a gazebo, then you don't need a pre-made plan.
> If you can draw it, you can build it.
> Start with a floor plan, plan the foundation, then draw the plan for the deck, then uprights or posts, then the trusses or rafters.
> ...


I plan on building a circular gazebo. I really don't like drawing up plans and bill of materials due to laziness. I also wouldn't know where to begin as far as the exact style I'd like. Thanks for the help though.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

solidwoods gave you some good advice. But if you have that lazy gene you ought to consider building a nice bench and stick your umbrella in a fishing pole holder to block the sun, because a gazebo, even a simple one, is no project for the "laid back" woodworker. :no:


----------



## Travis (May 16, 2007)

TexasTimbers said:


> solidwoods gave you some good advice. But if you have that lazy gene you ought to consider building a nice bench and stick your umbrella in a fishing pole holder to block the sun, because a gazebo, even a simple one, is no project for the "laid back" woodworker. :no:


Well, I'm building this for my parents. It's my way of paying them off, so they will continue to pay my way through college.


----------



## solidwoods (Apr 26, 2007)

Did you check Lowes and Home Depot?
Also metal joist hangers can simplify the rafter ends ,they have compound angles that if stick framed need to be right on.
Me advice also, watch out for making it to small, I've seen many that look big on the plan but when you add tables and chairs OOPS:blink: no floor space left.

Gazebos are also available as pre-made. Menonites make them around here (N. Central TN)
jim


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Don't give up Travis. I'll nose around the web and see if I can find some sites again. Might be a few days.


----------



## Travis (May 16, 2007)

solidwoods said:


> Did you check Lowes and Home Depot?
> Also metal joist hangers can simplify the rafter ends ,they have compound angles that if stick framed need to be right on.
> Me advice also, watch out for making it to small, I've seen many that look big on the plan but when you add tables and chairs OOPS:blink: no floor space left.
> 
> ...


Trust me, 15' is plenty big. I have also noticed the joist hangers. I plan on using them.



TexasTimbers said:


> Don't give up Travis. I'll nose around the web and see if I can find some sites again. Might be a few days.


Thanks! Much appreciated.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Well I never found nothin Travis I have been looking the whole time! :no: 

Anyway how about an update has the project gotten off the ground yet?


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Try www.gazeboplans.com.

Gerry


----------

